# Caulk used inside refrigerators



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a Northland (now Marvel) stainless steel ref. I noticed the caulk, on the bottom (joints between side walls and fridge bottom) of the fridge coming off. It's a 14-YO fridge. 

The peeled caulk is clear and still very flexible. Is it silicone? I thought silicone doesn't peel easily and cleanly. The old caulk in the fridge peeled off super cleanly.

What caulk should I use to recaulk the fridge bottom?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It is most likely silicone. If it is peeling off easily, you lucked out. Clean the surfaces really well and re-apply.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> It is most likely silicone. If it is peeling off easily, you lucked out. Clean the surfaces really well and re-apply.




I seem to be very lucky indeed when it comes to old silicone caulk. ha ha. The caulking on my kitchen counter (stone backsplash, Quartz countertop) is also most probably silicone. It has 2 mildew spots underneath so I cut and peeled off the old caulk. It peeled off cleanly too. 

Strange huh considering all the posts that say silicone is very hard to remove. I actually have a lot more difficulty removing latex acrylic caulk - have to do a lot of scraping.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I would be using the mould resistant silicone in the fridge.


----------

